# Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)



## Mr. Blow (6. Juni 2010)

*Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Salle,

ich bräuchte Hilfe bei einer Zusammenstellung einer WaKü für den CPU (AMD X6) und evtl. der GraKa (XFX Radeon HD 5770) mein Mainboard (ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, AM3, ATX) Gehäuse (HAF 932).

Das Problem ist das ich kein Beispiel euch nennen kann wie sie aussehn soll, weil ich kein PLAN hab wenn's um WaKü geht...

Der Preis kann zwischen 300 - 500€ sein...
Auf jeden Fall soll das Endprodukt nicht über 500€ gehn!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

FAQ/Guide + Beispielkonfigs lesen. Warenkorb zusammenstellen und hier absegnen lassen.


----------



## Mr. Blow (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

"Das Problem ist das ich kein Beispiel euch nennen kann wie sie aussehn soll, weil ich kein PLAN hab wenn's um WaKü geht..."

Sowas schreibe ich nicht ohne Grund hin.

Ich hab keine Ahnung welche Pumpe, welcher CPU-Kühler, welcher Radiator, welche Schläche, welche Kühlflüssigkeit usw. ich könnt mir die Finger blutig tippen wieviel Fragen ich hab...

Kannst du nicht frei aus dem Ärmel was mir vorschlagen, einen Warenkorb oder wie auch mir anlegen etc.

Wenn ich jetzt hier die Sachen alles durchlese sitze ich bis Morgen da und weiß natürlich mehr aber auch wiederrum gibt es unstimmigkeiten zwischen den anderen, weil die das besser finden und die anderen das besser finden...


----------



## hydro (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-03-01-10-a.html

Es gab schon welche, die sich vorher nicht schlau gemacht haben. War ein teures Projekt.
Also es ist sehr Sinnvoll sich das mal durchzulesen, alleine um zu wissen wie eine Wakü funktioniert.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*



Mr. Blow schrieb:


> "Das Problem ist das ich kein Beispiel euch nennen kann wie sie aussehn soll, weil ich kein PLAN hab wenn's um WaKü geht..."
> 
> Sowas schreibe ich nicht ohne Grund hin.
> 
> ...


Deshalb auch lesen.


----------



## Mr. Blow (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Klingt vielversprechend vom Hydro was ich mir durchlesen kann...

Werd ich mir jetzt in Ruhe durchlesen und sich darüber gedanken machen, dann werde ich die nächsten Tage euch mein Warenkorb schicken...Und ihr könnt dann sehn ob ich es verstanden habe


----------



## hydro (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

So ists Recht


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Als hab es mir jetzt mal die ganze Sachen durchgelesen und gedanken gemacht...
Jetzt hab ich immer noch paar Fragen.

Und zwar welche Anschlüsse soll ich nehmen, lieber die Tüllen oder lieber Verschraubungen...Was is eurer Meinung nach besser.

Und noch eine, und zwar bin ich eher auf Leistung aus statt auf den Geräuschpegel...
Welche Pumpe soll ich dann nehmen: Die Laing serie oder welche würdet Ihr nehmen?

Es ist beschrieben im Text, will aber gerne noch Leute mit erfahrung fragen, weil der Text schon etwas älter is und die immer mehr neue Sachen auf den Mark bringen.


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Es sind eigentlich nur 2 Schlauchdurchmesser interessant, 11/8 und 16/10 bei 11/8 Schraubanschlüsse bei 16/10 Perfect Seal Tüllen.
Von der Leistung her reicht jede Pumpe für CPU/GRAKA/RADI.


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Aber der 16/10 ist doch wegen dem Platzverbrauch ziemlich schlecht und sind sicherlich nciht leicht zu biegen...
Aber wären dann die 11/8 besser meiner meinung nach, oder wie siehst du das?

Wäre schon von vorne rein ein 560er Radi übertrieben oder soll ich lieber ein 420er Radi nehmen?


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Meine Meinung hat sich geändert wegen den 16/10 Schläuchen...
Sind auch besser vom Durchlauf und wegen den Tüllen gibt es so gut wie kein Hinterniss als bei Schraubverschlüssen.
Und die Pumpe muss auch nicht so stark sein, weil der Widerstand gerng ist bei dickeren Schläuchen.

Jetzt bleibt noch die Frag mit den Radi...


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Da du wenig Wert auf Lautstärke legst ( was mir ja ein völliges Rätsel ist ) reicht sogar ein 360er bei hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen. Aber prinzipiell reicht ein 420er gut aus.
Ob 16/10 oder 11/8 ist imo mehr eine Optikfrage, der Durchfluss ist bei 10mm ID zwar besser, aber nicht wirklich relevant.


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Natürlich soll er nicht sich wie ein Düsenjet anhören, doch Leistung liegt mir eher ^^

Weiß aber echt nicht welchen CPU-Kühler ich nehmen soll und vorallem die Anschlüsse machen mir zu schaffen, welche ich nehmen soll bla bla bla!

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ebed7ca1eb6729f2189e6ee356352036

Soweit bin ich jetzt mal gekommen mit deinen Antworten zu meinen Fragen.
Helf mir mal bitte mit diesen Anschlüssen...


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Eigentlich kannst du den CPU-Kühler nach deinem Geschmack kaufen, es gibt nur wenig Modelle die nicht empfehlenswert sind und selbst die kühlen die CPU ausreichend gut.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a191dfb4ad63dfe2da508e8c2d30a724


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Der CPU-Kühler ist doch nciht passen für das Mobo...Willl doch ein AM3 holen, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Dann löschst du den Kühler + Backplate einfach raus und ersetzt ihn durch einen AM3 Kühler!


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Wollt ich auch gerade machen, aber ich kann nicht aus erfahren sprechen welche dieser CPU-Kühler vielversprechend ist und welcher nicht...

Könnt ihr mal ein 30 Sek. Crashkurs geben welcher Anschluss für welche Komponenten sind...Ich kann es mir vorstellen, aber nciht mit den drehbaren Winkeladapter


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Pumpenadapter -> Pumpen Ein und Auslass, brauchen die Eheimpumpen halt
10mm Tüllen -> 16/10mm Schlauch passt da drauf.
Winkeladapter, damit lässt sich der Schlauch ggf. eleganter verlegen.
Wie gesagt, such dir einen CPU Kühler aus der dir gefällt, die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Kühlern liegen in der Regel bei maximal 5K

Edit:
Die Spitze makieren momentan wohl:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ercool-HK-CPU-S754-939-940-AM2-AM3-Rev-3.html
und
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ogee-XT-Extreme-Performance-775-1156-1oe.html

Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass Aquatuning wohl ihr AM3 Sortiment verkleinert haben


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*



> Wie gesagt, such dir einen CPU Kühler aus der dir gefällt, die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Kühlern liegen in der Regel bei maximal 5K


Und das zwischen guten und schlechtem Kühler mal bis zu 60€ (für den schlechten) liegen.


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Perfekt danke...

Wie du ja schon weißt bin ich neu in diesem Gebiet und wollt Fragen ob der 560 Radi deutlich besser kühlung als der 420 Radi...

Oder ist das einfach nur eine Zumutung?


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2/AM3 Rev.3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2/AM3 Rev.3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom 10369

Welche Anschlüsse bräuchte ich für diesen CPU Kühler...Habs einfach noch nciht raus mit diesen Anschlüssen ey


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4d7cbc972eea70e2bbd94a28e77061ea

So sieht das jetzt aus...Die Frage is halt noch wegen den Anschlüssen fürn CPU Kühler


----------



## hydro (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Wieso, liegen doch schon die passenden im Warenkorb.


----------



## Mr. Blow (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

OMG wie peinlich

Sorry für meine dummheit


----------



## Mr. Blow (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5-Vario 1/2 AG entscheiden...Aber jetzt kommt mal wieder die Frage welchen Aufstatz ich brauch, weil das so 1/2" Außengewinde sind...Und da brauch man halt natürlich den passenden aufsatz!
Sagt mir mal welche oder legt ihn direkt in den Warenkorb!

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/301853d8a562626ed0a27a0d97c7ca24

Schnelle Antwort wär super!


----------



## hydro (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-D5 X-TOP - Acetal G1/4 Rev. 2 EK Water Blocks EK-D5 X-TOP - Acetal G1/4 Rev. 2 52133

Wozu so eine Pumpe?


----------



## Mr. Blow (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ist halt ernorm von der Leistung...

Oder was ist an der auszusetzen, ausser der hohe Preis?


----------



## Marquis (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Braucht man einfach nicht, die Kühlleistung verbessert sich nicht und das Teil ist laut.

Falls du die wirklich nehmen willst, es gibt Austauschdeckel wie für die DDC.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Die D5 ist nicht umbedingt stärker als ne DDC.


----------



## Mr. Blow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Leute ich bekomm Heute die ganzen Sachen von Aquatuning...
Muss jetzt nur noch bis um 6 Warten bis ich daheim bin von der arbeit..

Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt wie ich die Schläche verlegen soll - is mir gerade so durch den Kopf geschossen - Soll ich am besten vom CPU -> Radi -> AGB -> Pumpe -> Radi 

Oder CPU -> AGB -> Pumpe -> Radi -> CPU 

Was ist euer Vorschlag?


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

absolut egal, ich hab immer pumpe-graka-mb-cpu- radi-agb-pumpe
ich find halt das wenn das wasser etwas kühler als der rest zur pumpe kommt besser ist, klar imganzen system is eine temp. aber die unterschiede sind halt schon da find ich.


----------



## Mr. Blow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Alles klar dann mach ich so wie ich es für richtig halte...

Ps. Musst du nicht Arbeiten oder in die Schule??? ^^


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

und du?
ich sitz auf der arbeit am pc^^

würde halt denn agb höher als die pumpe anbringen, was logisch sein sollte


----------



## Mr. Blow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ich genau so hahaha


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

tja ich geh etz a eis erstmal essen, hab dann frei^^ 24grad


----------



## Mr. Blow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Was ist am meisten zu beachten bei befüllen der WaKü Anlage?
Natürlich nciht verschütten etc. aber grundsätzlich...Langsam einfüllen...Bläschen rausbekommen etc.

Mit nem zusatz Netzteil?


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

also ich kann mein erstes befüllen noch erinnern das war ne panscherrei^^

ich würde erstmal befüllen soweit es geht dann nt anschmeißen mit dem überbrücker das die pumpe läuft und dann schön nachschütten im agb solange bis es voll ist (andre machens vielleicht anderst) luftblasen brauchen ne weile bis se drausen sind, radi schön schütteln wenns geht


----------



## Mr. Blow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Wie soll ich das dann machen, ich hab ein Netzteil wo ich die einzelnde Kabel anschießen kann...Sprich, dass ich nur die Pumpe laufen lassen soll ohne das Netzteil an dem Mainboard angeschlossen zu haben...

Wenn ich jetzt richtig dann versteh, erst wasser reinschütten, dann die Pumpe laufen lassen und dann immer weiterfüllen bis er so gut wie voll ist im AGB...


----------



## Madz (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Genau.


----------



## Mr. Blow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ich brauch mal ne schnell Antwort ^^

Und zwar hat der radi in und out?

Wenn ja ist links in oder out oder rechts in oder out


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*



> Und zwar hat der radi in und out?


Nein.


----------



## Mr. Blow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Danke...Bin dann mal weiterbauen


----------



## Mr. Blow (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Zum Kotzen ey, so gut wie alles fertig gehabt und grad am befüllen gewesen und was passiert, der Radi ist an einer Ecke undicht und tropft mir fast aufs neue Mainboard...

Jetzt n neuen Radi bestellt und schon wieder 2 - 3 Tage warten...Zum Kotzen sowas!


----------



## Madz (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Hast du die Schrauben zu weit rein gedreht?


----------



## Mr. Blow (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

NE eiegntlich nicht, ich hab aber so schrauben benutz die für ne Halterung da sind...und die sind wahrscheinlich das Problem gewesen...Kann man das irgendwie abdichten mit Silikonzeug? 

Oder ist das nicht mehr möglich zu reparieren?


----------



## Madz (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Man kann sowas löten (lassen). Aber frag mich nicht wie es genau funktioniert.


----------



## Mr. Blow (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Verdammt ey, ich kotz ab...

Na ja ich probiers einfach mal.

Vielleicht krieg ich es irgendwie auf die Reihe


----------



## Mr. Blow (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

hab jetzt mal das probiert zu Löten, hat auch erstaunlich gut funktioniert...Mehrmals testen müssen, beim letzten mal war er komplett dicht, kein tropfen kein garnichts.

Dann will ich die Auffangschalle fürs Wasser wegnehmen, bleib ungeschickt hängen und jetzt hats schonwieder ein Lagg!

Ich krieg noch ein Anfall mit meiner Dummheit, mann mann mann


----------



## Mr. Blow (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Radi repariert, aber trotzdem den neuen eingebaut.
Alles fertig soweit und von der Kühleistung so beeindruckt das ich es immer nicht glauben kann.
20°C weniger im ruhestand und bei belastung ebenfalls.
Trotz OC von 3,2GHz auf 4GHz...
Ich glaub ich werde nie wieder Luftkühlung besitzen und verwenden^^

Und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*



> Und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


Nana, wir wollen uns nicht gleich anschwulen.  

Freut mich aber, dass du zufrieden bist.


----------



## hydro (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*



> Ich glaub ich werde nie wieder Luftkühlung besitzen und verwenden^^



Ein Problem was viele hier haben


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

lol ich hab etz n notsystem mit reiner luft (brauch noch anschlüsse, und die luft kotzt mich so an


----------



## Mr. Blow (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ja wahre liebe herscht nur unter Männern sagt immer mein Meister hahahah 
Aber spaß bei Seite...

Ich find es absolut krass wie die Kühlleistung ist!

BEi 12 Stunden Laufzeit


----------



## Mr. Blow (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

@hydro 

Was meinst du damit das viele dieses Problem noch haben?


----------



## hydro (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Also entweder es ist schweinekalt bei dir, oder deine Tempsensoren gehen nach dem Mond.


> Was meinst du damit das viele dieses Problem noch haben?


Hier wird keiner mehr auf Luft umsteigen wollen.


----------



## Mr. Blow (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ach so ich versteh, würd ich auch nicht mehr machen, dass weiß ich Heute schon 100%tig

Das is ein Neues Mainboard mit neuem CPU...Da vermute ich das da nichts defekt ist...
Und so kalt ist es bei uns auch nicht...

Ha momentan eine temp auch von gemütlichen 16°C 

Wie kommt das es so verdammt kühl ist ey, find das fast schon erschreckend wenn ich im winter dann mal das Fenster aufmach und die Lüfter die eiskalte luft durch den radi blasen und das ding "einfrieren" lassen 

Ps. Hab nämlich letzten Winter geschauft die CPU auf 7 - 10°C mit luft runterzukühlen...Einfach fenster auf und alle lüfter auf 100%...

Deswegen hab ich regelrecht schon "schiss" hahaha


----------



## hydro (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Hat nichts mit einem Defekt zu tun, aber Temperatursensoren auf Chips sind mehr oder weniger Schrott, aber es ist Fakt, dass eine Wasserkühlung ( abgesehen von einer mit einem Chiller ) nicht unter Raumtemp kühlen kann, ausser der Radi steht im Kühlschrank.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Es ist so, dass viel AMD X6 CPU's eine Macke haben, was den Temperatur Sensor angeht...


----------



## Mr. Blow (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Und wie kann man dann die tatsächliche Temperatur herrausfinden ausser jetzt ein sensor zwischen CPUkühler und CPU legen...

Is ja schwachsinn...


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Garnicht. 



> ausser jetzt ein sensor zwischen CPUkühler und CPU legen...


Sollte man auch nicht machen, da der Kühler zuwemig Kontakt zum Heatspreader hat.


----------



## Mr. Blow (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Genau das meine ich ja....

Was gibts dann für eine Lösung?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Neue CPU.


----------



## hydro (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Und beten, dass es da besser ist


----------



## Mr. Blow (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ihr seit mal witzig ^^

Na ja hab momentan ein anderes Problem und zwar fährt es nicht mehr hoch und wenn dann brauch er 30 min.

Läuft extremst beschissen, ruckelt wie sau und geht einfach garnichts, ich komm nicht mehr ins BIOs und garnichts...

Da steht das ich einstellungen in BIOs ändern soll, aber das ich ja nicht da reinkomm ist es schier unmöglich...

Was habt ihr da für vorschläge?

Mein Netzteil denk ich hat nicht mehr genug leistung oder hat ein problem...


----------



## Madz (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Das hört sich eher nach einem HDD Problem an.


----------



## hydro (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Die Netzteilleistung wird durch eine Wakü nicht nennenswert beeinflusst.
Ich würde als erstes versuchen, Bios reseten und RAM und Festplatten auf minimalkonfiguration ausbauen.


----------



## Mr. Blow (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

HDD problem ist es nicht...Hab die von meinem Vater mal Probiert und das gleiche Problem war immernoch.

Bios Reseten, geht das wenn man die Batterie aufm Mainboard für 10 Min. rausnimmt?

Und wie geht das andere dann, hab das noch nciht gemacht...


----------



## hydro (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Naja alle Ram Riegel bis auf einen Ausbauen, verschiedene Speicherbänke durchprobieren und alle Festplatten ab bis auf die Systemplatte.
Entweder du nimmst die Batterie vom Bios raus oder du ziehst einfach den Bios Jumper auf dem Board.


----------



## Mr. Blow (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Was ist der BIOs Jumper?

Ich kenn das von der Wasserpumpe nur ^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*



> Was ist der BIOs Jumper?


WTF Anleitung?


----------



## x-coffee (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*



Mr. Blow schrieb:


> Was ist der BIOs Jumper?


----------



## Mr. Blow (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ihr Penner, wenn ich das zum ersten mal hör 

Na ja ich hab jetzt alles ausprobiert und es funktioniert immer noch nicht...

Werde mal dem Betrieb ne Email schreiben was die dazu sagen und Fragen ob ich ein Austausch bekomm...


----------



## Domowoi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Klick mich ich bin ein verzauberter Link!


----------



## Mr. Blow (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Hab ich Gestern scho nrausgefunden was das is.

Geht aber immer noch nicht, hab die Nachricht von dem Service bekommen das ich die Ware zurückschicken soll und die schauen dann obs defekt is oder auch nicht...

Haben aber geschrieben das sie mir 1 zu 1 Tausch machen, sprich ich bekomm einfach neue Komponenten


----------



## hydro (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Dann müssen sie ja wissen woran es liegt und woran liegt es nun?


----------



## Mr. Blow (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Sie haben einfach nur gemeint in der Email das ich es zurückschicken soll...
Aber irgendwie was geschrieben was das sein kann/ist haben sie nicht gemacht.

Mal schauen was sie rausgefunden haben, will das auch gern mal wissen.

Aber das größte Problem ist bestimmt, dass das eeeewig dauern wird, bis die neue Ware gesendet wird!


----------



## Mr. Blow (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Also ich hab jetzt seit jahrhunderten endlich das Zeug bekommen...

Aber die Freude war einfach zu früh, die haben mir RAM und Mainboard ersetzt wie auch gewollt.

Doch die scheiß CPU nicht mitgeschickt!

Dann hab ich den ne Email geschrieben ob sie es vergessen haben oder einfach nur einzelnd nachschicken.

Ihre Antwort:
die CPU wird voraussichtlich noch heute an Sie zurückgesendet. Eine Reklamationsbearbeitung war in diesem Fall nicht möglich, da nach Auskunft unserer Retourenabteilung eine mechanische Beschädigung vorliegt.

Also heisst das doch das ich die alte bekomm und nicht ersetzt bekomm, ich versteh die ******* nicht so richtig^^


----------



## hydro (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Das heisst wohl, dass sie die CPU nicht ersetzen, da sie davon ausgehen, dass du sie kaputt gemacht hast. 
Jedoch weiss ich nicht, wie man einen CPU äußerlich beschädigt ausser man verbiegt Pins oder der Heatspreader bricht.


----------



## Mr. Blow (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Danke das du bestätig hast, dass das affen sind man!

Wie soll das den überhaupt möglich sein wenn ich sie rausgenommen habe, saubergemacht und dann schön in die alte Verpackung gelegt, mit dem Pinschutz...

Na ja ich produzier ja auch ständig, bei jedem Stuhlgang eine CPU schön verpackt und brand neu aus meinem Arsch!


----------



## Madz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Wo hast du die Sachen gekauft? Bei Mindfactory? Wenn ja, wundert mich so ein Verhalten nicht.


----------



## hydro (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Du kannst ja mal Fragen, was genau daran kaputt ist und wie so etwas passieren kann.


----------



## Mr. Blow (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Hardwareversand hab ich das zeug geholt, eigentlich voll zufrieden bisher.
Hat sich aber schnell geändert!

Ja das hab ich mir auch mal überlegt, aber die antwroten mir nicht mal ob ich die alte Ware bekommen werde.

Na ja ich mach das mal.


OMG ich hab gerade die Bestätigung bekommen, dass die Ware nicht ersetzt wird!
300 Euro verschenkt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hydro (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Also behalten die quasi deine bezahlte und reklamierte CPU?


----------



## x-coffee (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

ähm... sorry, aber das geht gar nicht xD
sie müssen dir wenigstens deine cpu zurückschicken. sie ist dein eigentum?
bleib hart! scheiß die ruhig mal zusammen. wenn ich das mache bekommen sie immer angst und meistens bekomme ich dann was ich will.^^


----------



## Domowoi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ich glaub die CPU an sich musst Du zurück kriegen. Wenn Pins verbogen sind kann man das manchmal wieder reparieren.


----------



## Mr. Blow (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Also ich hab jetzt die Nachricht bekommen:

...Leider ist der Artikel mechanisch beschädigt (CPU Pins sind verbogen),

deshalb ist eine Bearbeitung nicht möglich.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen...


Das übergeile ist auch das ich das Teil wieder zurück bekommen habe ABER die Ware war so verpackt...Sprich ein kleiner Karton mit Folie und die folie war so auf den Pins gespant das sie bei jeder Ecke verbogen sind!

Ich bin schier durchgedreht!

Hab auch die 1-3 Pins (die ich gemacht haben soll) zurückgebogen und probiert nichts zu beschädigen...Und dann halt noch die Pins, die von denen verbogen worden sind.

Hab ihn Probiert zu starten und genau die gleiche kacke wie vorher!
Also kann es einfach nur die CPU sein, mainboard und RAM wurden ja ersetzt...

Jetzt hab ich mal die Frage, reicht ein 750Watt Netzteil von BeQuiet für die ganzen Komponenten.
Ich hoff ich bin nicht so dumm und hab einfach nur ein zu schwaches Netzteil


----------



## Madz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Hast du das Paket unter Zeugen geöffenet und gleich Fotos gemacht? Wenn ja, würde ich juristisch gegen die Penner vorgehen,.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

750W reichen bei ner CPU + Graka + etc.


----------



## Mr. Blow (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ich war so angepisst das ich nciht mehr klar denken konnte als nur sich darüber aufzuregen...

Das wär natürlich genial gewesen, aber bei so einer Situation (wenn du weißt das du 300Euro für nicht in den wind geschossen hast) würde selbst jeder Optimist dran scheitern noch schön ruhig zu bleiben und und und!

Finanziel bin ich nicht der wo überhaupt keine kohle hat, bin aber auch nur Lehrling und verdient meine 600 Netto im Monat...Bin so ein Sparer, kaufe nur was nötig is ^^

Ich frag mich was sie zu der email die ich ihnen geschrieben habe antworten.


----------



## hydro (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Sie werden von unseren Anwälten hören?! 

Falls du keinen Ersatz bekommst, wäre mein Tipp ein P2 955 oder 965, reicht von der Leistung alle mal bis der Bulldozer kommt.


----------



## Marquis (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Versuch mal, direkt bei AMD zu reklamieren. 
Bei Schiwi wurde mir berichtet, dass Intel auch gerne mal CPUs austauscht, bei denen die Pins verbogen wurden (ich weiß, lang ist es her), möglicherweise ist AMD auch so kulant.

Processor-in-a-box (PIB) 3 Year Limited Warranty


----------



## Mr. Blow (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Das hoffe ich mal nicht Hydro 

Ich war jetzt so am Verzweifeln das ich ihn einfach mal ne Pc-werkstatt gebracht hab ^^
Das war echt zum todlachen wie ich gemütlich mit den 30 kilo rechner reinkomm und auf den tisch gestellt hab(bin 2 Meter groß) ,erstes Komentar bevor er überhaupt hallo gesagt hat "WOOOOOOOOOOOOW" aber gebrüllt, nicht gesagt . Dann alles palabbert, und dann hat der Geselle dem Lehrling gesagt das er den Rechner nach hinten tragen soll...Also er mein rechner hochheben wollte ist der regelrecht zusammengebrochen 
Der hat es nicht geschaft den Rechner nur anzulüpfen, dann hab ich ihn halt unter die Arme gegriffen und geholfen das teil nach hinten zu tragen ^^

Und die haben das Ding irgendwie zum laufen gebracht...keine ahnung wie, aber geschaft!
Und die Fehlerursache wurde 2 Tage lang gesucht...

Ram : i.O.
Mainboard : i.O., aber eine krasse Temp bei South & Nothebridge (65 - 70 Grad) Denk das ich das auch noch per Wakü kühlen werde, muss aber erst den komplettsatz suchen.
GraKa : i.O. 
CPU : i.O.
Netzteil : n.i.O.

Ales er am laufen war, im Ruhestand geht er ständig aus...5 - 6 mal hintereinander.

Dann haben die mal das Netzteil getauscht (Ersatznetzteil Nur 600Watt) und bemerkt das er schnell hochfährt und stabil läuft ohne abzustürzen oder ähnliches 

Jetzt werde ich halt mal nach nem neuen Netzteil schauen und NICHT in hardwareversand holen!

Kennt ihr "gute" 1000Watt Netzteile?
und vorallem das komplettsetz für north und southbridge wakü? (schwarze wär gut)


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

http://anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf Wenn dein Mb nicht dabei sein soll, Schablonen ausdruckn und auf das Board legen. Dei Anfis gibt es auch komplett in schwarz. Kostet aber etwas Aufpreis.


----------



## Mr. Blow (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Die sind doch auch passend:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS ASUS Crosshair IV Fullcover Nickel POM Limited Edition MIPS ASUS Crosshair IV Fullcover Nickel POM Limited Edition 14418

Oder ist das nicht so der Bringer?


----------



## Mr. Blow (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

So ich hab jetzt das mal so zusammengestellt:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1b79aea1a63c11fa6bf09ee65415fada

Schläche werde ich normalerweise noch die Roten wie davor nutzen, die sind aber überhaupt nicht mehr lieferbar...

Und Tüllen, weil ich ja noch den 2ten Radi repariert hab, und wenn ich lust und zeit hab noch dazumach ^^


----------



## Madz (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Kauf dir lieber Anfi Kühler! Die kannst du auf dem nächsten Board wieder verwenden. Und ein Enermax 87+ 600w. reicht völlig.


----------



## Mr. Blow (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

ich hab schon alles bestellt...
Netzteil is ja nicht so wichtig wie der MB Kühler.
Mal schauen was ich mir da geholt hab, bis 02.07.2010 hab ich ja noch Zeit, bis der MB Kühler wieder vorhanden ist.


----------



## Mr. Blow (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ok ich hab jetzt langsam genug vom warten!
Hab noch garnichts bekommen...

Kann mir mal jemand dann tipps geben welche MB kühler ich nehmen soll?

Vorallem welche die Lieferbar sind! 

PS. Wenn's geht bitte schwarz...Wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm ^^


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Wie gesagt, warte auf die Anfis. Wenn nicht bestell direkt bei Anfi-tec.de


----------



## Mr. Blow (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b059a9cac015b57595e74b8ab7c07aa2

So richtig?


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Genau.


----------



## Mr. Blow (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Würde es sich lohnen sich das jetzt zu bestellen?

Weil nur 1 Teil im Lager ist und es ist im Status Gelb...

Warten kann ich sehr gut, aber diesmal hab ich mich selbtsüberschätzt mit 1 Monat+ warten!


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Ja.


----------



## Mr. Blow (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Alles klar , vielen dank!

Ich hoff ich hab das scheiß Ding bald fertig ^^

hab jetzt sogar den reparierten 2ten Radi reingebaut vor langeweile

Mal sehn ob ich mehr glück habe und die Ware so schnell wie möglich an meiner Seite habe!


----------



## Mr. Blow (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zusammensetzung einer Wakü für den AMD X6 + GraKa (evtl.)*

Das Bild ist nur zur demonstation wie wenig Platz ich noch bei PCIe Slot 1 hab...

Hab jetzt alles wieder zum laufen gerbacht...Hochgefahren und alles super toll!

Dann einmal Neustart gemacht, weil alles aktualisiert werden muss und BÄM das gleiche Problem an der Backe!

Jetzt hab ich mal so ein 30 Euro CPU geholt um zu testen das nicht die CPU irgendwas hat...
Ich hoff mal nicht, sonst müssen wieder 300 Euro aus meinem Arsch fliessen und dass ist keine schmerzlose erleichterung!


----------

